# Feeding Raw--- Goat?



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone fed raw goat to their dogs? Are there reasons not to feed it? My source of raw game will be dwindling due to spring, so am exploring other available (cheap) options.

If you know of any links on the nutritional value of raw goat, please share them. I did a search on this forum but didn't see where this was previously discussed.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Has anyone fed raw goat to their dogs? Are there reasons not to feed it? My source of raw game will be dwindling due to spring, so am exploring other available (cheap) options.
> 
> If you know of any links on the nutritional value of raw goat, please share them. I did a search on this forum but didn't see where this was previously discussed.


I would not feed raw goat to my dogs cause goat meat is yummy I would cook it and eat it myself


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> I would not feed raw goat to my dogs cause goat meat is yummy I would cook it and eat it myself


I second that!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

But to answer your question, I have fed mine raw goat pieces with no issues. Not sure of the guaranteed analysis, but its protein and fat . Works for me.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe the young goats would taste good, but the old, stringy ones? I think I can get the offal and organs for my dog too. 

How do you like your goat? Roasted? Curry? My mother raises sheep, so I get lamb and mutton, but only in the late summer/fall. And I pick out the best cuts for me; dogs get the seconds.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have fed my dogs raw goat a number of times without issues. All sorts of interesting parts, legs with the hair/feet still on them, heads with that were fully intact, etc. Yes, ears, eyes, skin, etc That was interesting LOL But with multiple dogs going for it they ate the entire thing over the course of a day or so.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i feed goat meat to my dogs frequently and we eat it ourselves. it is quite rich for them, so i would recommend starting with small amounts to see how they tolerate it. the fat will definately give them the runs...i know from experience. i do not recommend cooking it at all for the dogs, raw is best. i have given tongue, heart, liver, & lungs as well. i would think kidney would be acceptable, but i have never fed it. the key is to be careful with it because it is so rich. if i feed it ground, i usually feed with raw pumpkin and applesauce. it is an excellent meat source.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

you guys are all a bunch of slaughterin' fools arent you..

gross...

Kadi sounds the most disturbing of the bunch , probably has pics of her covered in blood holding a severed head and a machete somewhere...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

on the hoof or butchered? LOL we have had a few through the years that would take it on the hoof no problem haha

I have fed it before but be careful with it .. its very rich. stinks to hell and will give them the chits BAD if they eat to much...


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

Goat is often a staple of my male GSD's diet; when it comes on sale at the Asian market, I buy almost the entire freezer. Interestingly, I have never found it to be "rich" and Bosco has a fairly sensitive stomach. I find that I have to feed more goat than I would beef or lamb or else Bosco will lose noticeable weight in a 30 day period. He looks very lean and ripped when he's fed primarily goat.

Here's a gratuitous photo of Bosco when he was a pup with some goat ribs.

Although this is a commercial website, it's a decent place to start learning about goat meat nutrition (some sources are cited so you can go back to the original literature).


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We feed the parts of the goat and lamb to the dogs that we don't put in the freezer for ourselves...head, lower legs, tripe, etc.

Pixs the day after a goat butchering workshop that I took because people at the workshop couldn't understand how a dog could eat the tripe, etc as they were used to putting a bowl of kibble down. They couldn't see how a dog could use it's teeth to rip and tear, etc. 

We got a great deal on that goat as it was a 1 year old billy (intact male) and the owners had become afraid of him as he got larger and wanted to butt them. They were afraid to go into their backyard even when using the baseball bat that was by their back door. So I traded them a couple rabbits for the goat. win-win.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Kadi sounds the most disturbing of the bunch , probably has pics of her covered in blood holding a severed head and a machete somewhere...


LOL I didn't actually slaughter the goats, they came to me nicely packaged in a cardboard box from a local butcher that provides a lot of food for raw feeders. I get a lot of my bones from them also. 

I have however butchered a few older chickens and given those to the dogs, and yes, I took photos


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL I didn't actually slaughter the goats, they came to me nicely packaged in a cardboard box from a local butcher that provides a lot of food for raw feeders. I get a lot of my bones from them also.
> 
> I have however butchered a few older chickens and given those to the dogs, and yes, I took photos


oh yeah much better, severed heads in a cardboard box....thanks


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I suddenly lost my appetite for some reason... ughhh


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Makes me think of the movie Seven "Whats in the box man..... What's in the box!!!!!!"

I had a friend that use to raise ostrich, rheas, and goats. He also bred mastiffs and GSD. All his dogs got the scraps from the butchering. Plus he fed some kibble to make sure they got the proper vitamens and minerals.
His dogs looked great, never seemed to have stool problems and loved their food. I do remember he ran everything through a grinder to make it easier to store in the freezer.
Mine use to get chicken eggs when i still had chickens. They loved trying to figure out how to get into the eggs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Karen M Wood said:


> Makes me think of the movie Seven "Whats in the box man..... What's in the box!!!!!!"


exactly...


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I also feed my dogs raw goat (& lamb) as part of their diet rotation with no problems.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> oh yeah much better, severed heads in a cardboard box....thanks


Just for you Joby


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Referencing another newsworthy current thread on this forum, don't let the media get hold of the chicken photos ... :-#8-[


----------

